# Crybaby GCs



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

So I get a call from a GC I've done work for before and he takes me to this disaster job.We had some big storms here recently so repair jobs are like snowflakes in winter around here.

3 skylights with water damage measuring 2'x4'x 18'',all 3 in different rooms...bthrm,kitchen,mst bthrm

The people seem nice but they have a clutterbug type design style.Crap everywhere.
Its an acoustic spray ceiling which sucks ...I hate textured anything,...well unless fresco harmony.:thumbup:

All the skylights need rerocked and finished smooth,I tell the GC 700 bucks and I swear I it was if I just killed his favorite teddy bear...what does he care ,its an insurance job....awwww.....he cant tack on 50% on top of what I charge w/o raising eyebrows

Sorry...Im just a little cranky

FYI...this dides fathers a GC as well...one time I did a little fixer upper retexture on a job for the pops.took me 3 hours total,I charged the lady 150 bucks and come to find out the dad tacked on 100 and the son tacked on 75...they made more then I did....true capitalists:furious:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

When he calls back tell him its 700 per skylight. I bet he still profits from his insurance company.:yes:


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

exactly


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Why did the skylights leak? Fix the roof problem first.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

No don't tell GC to fix first. Repair and repeat...700+700+700+700......lol


----------

